# Hello from Tennessee



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome! Lots of good info here.


----------



## Stephen Wells (Apr 5, 2019)

Haulinvols said:


> New member here. Been lurking around for a while and decided to join. Recently picked up a Santee 160 for use around our smaller lakes and reservoirs as well as our place in Perdido Key Florida. Been a kayak angler for years and decided to step up to a small tiller steer so my young sons could do a little fishing with me. Been around boating and have owned boats for 30+ years but this is my first tiller steer. Looking forward to a lot of skinny water fishing on it in the years to come.


I have a Santee also. Great boat! Can run it about anywhere I want!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Welcome.. Where in Tenn are you?


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Welcome.. Where in Tenn are you?


I'm in the Knoxville area.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Great to have you here


----------

